# How about we have a little Morecambe or Blackpool meet up one day over the summer?



## Shirl (May 24, 2016)

It might be fun, best for me on a weekday


----------



## mauvais (May 24, 2016)

These places are about as grim as it gets 

Plenty nicer options in Lancashire!


----------



## Shirl (May 25, 2016)

mauvais said:


> These places are about as grim as it gets
> 
> Plenty nicer options in Lancashire!


I like a bit of grim! Although I don't think they are all that grim. Both still have a lot going for them if you know where to look.


----------



## The Boy (May 25, 2016)

I would but, y'know, imminent baby.


----------



## mauvais (May 25, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I like a bit of grim! Although I don't think they are all that grim. Both still have a lot going for them if you know where to look.


I'm from Blackpool, or near enough - it's all the grim! Top of all kinds of horrible charts. You can squeeze a day out of it I guess though.

Morecambe's not quite as outwardly grim although it's fairly run down too.


----------



## dessiato (May 25, 2016)

Morecambe, wise decision.


----------



## Greebo (May 25, 2016)

dessiato said:


> Morecambe, wise decision.


I see what you did there.


----------



## dessiato (May 25, 2016)

Greebo said:


> I see what you did there.


My reply was quite Ernest.


----------



## moose (Jun 3, 2016)

I go to Blackpool for my main annual holiday in August, so if this coincides, I'll be there


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm up for it, but can it be a Friday if it's a weekday? I can't face work on a hangover anymore


----------



## Supine (Jun 3, 2016)

I could do morecombe maybe. Lake district crew representing


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 3, 2016)

Well up for Morecambe!


----------



## Shirl (Jun 3, 2016)

I know I started this thread but I've left my organising head somewhere and can't find it. 
If someone sorts a day I'll be there as I'm pretty flexible time wise these days.


----------



## Glitter (Jun 3, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> I'm up for it, but can it be a Friday if it's a weekday? I can't face work on a hangover anymore



Lightweight  

I'm still carrying the scars from Chester


----------



## Shirl (Jun 3, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Lightweight
> 
> I'm still carrying the scars from Chester


Are you up for this then. You'll enjoy it and don't worry Fez909 will make sure you don't fall over (as if)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 3, 2016)

Anyone calling it Morec*o*mbe can't come


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 3, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Are you up for this then. You'll enjoy it and don't worry Fez909 will make sure you don't fall over (as if)


I was a top chaperone! I only let go for one second and The Night of the Knees happened. Imagine if it was the entire walk without someone to hold onto...RIP Glitter entire body


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 3, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> The Night of the Knees


----------



## Shirl (Jun 3, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Anyone calling it Morec*o*mbe can't come


Oh bollocks shit


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 3, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Oh bollocks shit


----------



## Shirl (Jun 3, 2016)

aqua Can you help me get a day out. I need to spell Morecambe properly in the thread title


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 3, 2016)

Shirl said:


> aqua Can you help me get a day out. I need to spell Morecambe properly in the thread title



Don't be daft


----------



## Glitter (Jun 3, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Are you up for this then. You'll enjoy it and don't worry Fez909 will make sure you don't fall over (as if)



Probably not. I am FAST running out of money and won't be paid for three months


----------



## Shirl (Jun 3, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Probably not. I am FAST running out of money and won't be paid for three months


You have to come you bastard, you're the bloody cabaret


----------



## Glitter (Jun 3, 2016)

Shirl said:


> You have to come you bastard, you're the bloody cabaret



You just want someone to make you look sober on the train home


----------



## Shirl (Jun 3, 2016)

Glitter said:


> You just want someone to make you look sober on the train home


Nowt wrong with that


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 3, 2016)

IF it's a Friday, I promise to get more drunk than you Shirl and I'll make you look proper classy, like


----------



## Glitter (Jun 3, 2016)

You'd better fucking miss me mind.....


----------



## Shirl (Jun 3, 2016)

Glitter said:


> You'd better fucking miss me mind.....


Not going to miss you because you are coming. I'll buy your train ticket and you can bring your own gin as usual  don't bring the ice though. I was embarrassed when people thought we'd peed on the seat.


----------



## Supine (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm a bit worried about you lot being weirdos. If your not I don't want to come along!


----------



## Glitter (Jun 3, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Not going to miss you because you are coming. I'll buy your train ticket and you can bring your own gin as usual  don't bring the ice though. I was embarrassed when people thought we'd peed on the seat.



It wasn't the seat, it was running down the carriage


----------



## Glitter (Jun 3, 2016)

Supine said:


> I'm a bit worried about you lot being weirdos. If your not I don't want to come along!



We are, no fear.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 3, 2016)

Supine said:


> I'm a bit worried about you lot being weirdos. If your not I don't want to come along!


Don't worry, you won't be disappointed


----------



## Shirl (Jun 3, 2016)

Glitter said:


> It wasn't the seat, it was running down the carriage


But they thought the river *of piss had started on your seat 

*Readers, it was definitely water 

eta. at least that's what Glitter told me


----------



## Glitter (Jun 3, 2016)

It was definitely water. I was pissing rosé for at least a week


----------



## Shirl (Jun 3, 2016)

Glitter said:


> It was definitely water. I was pissing rosé for at least a week


----------



## timeforanother (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm interested. St Annes even for a bit of posh? It'll be a train journey anyway if there is beer involved.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 6, 2016)

Glitter said:


> It wasn't the seat, it was running down the carriage


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 6, 2016)

Morecambe this afternoon - just to get you all in the mood


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 7, 2016)

Aye


----------



## pogo 10 (Jun 7, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Morecambe this afternoon - just to get you all in the mood


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 4, 2016)

well that's one less pub you'll have to worry about 


Arson attack investigation into former pub blaze


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm interested in coming to this - mainly to meet Shirl! When?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 4, 2016)

no one has made their mind up yet
and....it has been pissing it down since the thread started


----------



## Shirl (Jul 6, 2016)

I've got stuff on for the next 4 weekends then I'm free. I can do weekdays most weeks but I think someone ( Fez909 ) said he didn't want a weekday hangover. 
So shall we go for a weekend day or a Friday in August?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 6, 2016)

needs a poll


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 6, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I've got stuff on for the next 4 weekends then I'm free. I can do weekdays most weeks but I think someone ( Fez909 ) said he didn't want a weekday hangover.
> So shall we go for a weekend day or a Friday in August?


Yep that was me. I can't go to work after a drinking sesh! I'll take a day off for a Friday meet, but I'd have to take two off if it was any other day. One for the drinking, one for the recovery


----------



## Shirl (Jul 6, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> needs a poll


I've never done a poll


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 6, 2016)

probably too late now, get a pencil and some paper


----------



## Espresso (Jul 6, 2016)

timeforanother said:


> I'm interested. St Annes even for a bit of posh? It'll be a train journey anyway if there is beer involved.



If it's in St Annes, there is a great pub - The Number Fifteen - in a former bank where they have kitted out the old vault with very uncomfortable bench seats, but with added interest in the form of Victorian porno postcards and paintings on the wall.
That's what passes for posh on the Fylde coast, you know.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 8, 2016)

I was thinking Blackpool (we could also get the tram to St Annes) might be the better bet as there are plenty of direct trains to Blackpool from Leeds and Manchester and also Hebden Bridge. Getting to Morecambe by public transport is a bastard and having to drive means no drinking.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I've got stuff on for the next 4 weekends then I'm free. I can do weekdays most weeks but I think someone ( Fez909 ) said he didn't want a weekday hangover.
> So shall we go for a weekend day or a Friday in August?


A day in week of 16/8 might work this end


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2016)

Dp


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I've never done a poll


You won't enjoy it


----------



## Shirl (Jul 8, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> You won't enjoy it


You're right. I didn't enjoy it. The bastard thing said twice that the 'field multiple was not recognised" and all my hard work vanished. Twice


----------



## mauvais (Jul 8, 2016)

Shirl said:


> (we could also get the tram to St Annes)


There's no tram to SA. You can get there on the train but you have to piss about getting from the proper station, Blackpool North, to the low-rent one, South.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 8, 2016)

*watches thread* with interest.
depends of various commitments (not all directly mine !)


----------



## Espresso (Jul 8, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I was thinking Blackpool (we could also get the tram to St Annes) might be the better bet as there are plenty of direct trains to Blackpool from Leeds and Manchester and also Hebden Bridge. Getting to Morecambe by public transport is a bastard and having to drive means no drinking.



I think you're right about Morecambe, it is a bit of a bother and a faff to get at. 
And if it's in Blackpool, I'd love to attend. Depends on the date, though.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 8, 2016)

I've tried again with a poll and I have failed again


----------



## Glitter (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm not coming unless there's a fucking poll.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 8, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I'm not coming unless there's a fucking poll.


Well you do the fucking poll. Bitch 

You know you'll come anyway


----------



## Shirl (Jul 8, 2016)

In other news, can anyone tell me how to do a poll?


----------



## Favelado (Jul 12, 2016)

mauvais said:


> These places are about as grim as it gets
> 
> Plenty nicer options in Lancashire!





mauvais said:


> I'm from Blackpool, or near enough - it's all the grim! Top of all kinds of horrible charts. You can squeeze a day out of it I guess though.
> 
> Morecambe's not quite as outwardly grim although it's fairly run down too.




Blackpool can be a lot of fun even if it's not having the best time in its history. I think ti would be the best place in Lancashire to meet up. Sea and trams and arcades and rollercoasters and a trip up The Tower with views of the county.
I don't see where else would beat that for a day out.

Do it in Blackpool. I might even fly home for that.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 13, 2016)

What does the poll need? Dates and place? I don't mind doing it I just need to ensure that its correct x


----------



## murcielago (Jul 21, 2016)

Blackpool in August. Mmmmm, yeessssssss. Haha.

Especially when Rebellion Punk Festival is on (4th-7th) 

Does anyone know of any offers for the Pleasure Beach? Often you can get as much as 50% off if you're savvy.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 25, 2016)

Sortitowwwwwt you lot ffs


----------



## Shirl (Aug 12, 2016)

kalidarkone said:


> What does the poll need? Dates and place? I don't mind doing it I just need to ensure that its correct x


Only just seen this Kali  Summer's nearly over so just bang a few dates in and we can go from there. I reckon it has to be Blackpool because it's easier for folk to get to by public transport.


----------



## aqua (Aug 12, 2016)

Poll added Shirl, I stuck to saturdays but can always amend if you want me to


----------



## Shirl (Aug 12, 2016)

aqua said:


> Poll added Shirl, I stuck to saturdays but can always amend if you want me to


I guess Saturday would be best for everyone, thanks


----------



## aqua (Aug 12, 2016)

Thought public transport is usually more reliable and more often on a saturday than sunday but happy to amend


----------



## Shirl (Aug 12, 2016)

I voted 10th of september but could also probably do the 3rd Sept. or 20th August at a push


----------



## aqua (Aug 12, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I voted 10th of september but could also probably do the 3rd Sept. or 20th August at a push


Go and change your vote then


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 12, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Only just seen this Kali  Summer's nearly over so just bang a few dates in and we can go from there. I reckon it has to be Blackpool because it's easier for folk to get to by public transport.


Oh God forgot about this and not free till 22 nd of Sept for 10 days. OK I'll try.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 12, 2016)

Won't be able to make any of the dates.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2016)

2 fucking hours on the train. I'll not be coming!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 12, 2016)

I can do both September dates.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 16, 2016)

sojourner said:


> 2 fucking hours on the train. I'll not be coming!


Two hours to Blackpool?


----------



## Shirl (Aug 16, 2016)

aqua said:


> Go and change your vote then


I don't know how to


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I don't know how to


There should be a button underneath the poll saying 'change your vote' or the like - I think there is a time limit for doing that like for editing posts.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 17, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There should be a button underneath the poll saying 'change your vote' or the like - I think there is a time limit for doing that like for editing posts.


My time limit must have expired


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm in Cuba for both Sept dates (I know Billy Bragging Bollocks) but have fun if you all meet up


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> I'm in Cuba for both Sept dates (I know Billy Bragging Bollocks) but have fun if you all meet up


Being locked up in Gitmo?


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 17, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Being locked up in Gitmo?


Maybe. I have form for getting a bit out of hand on all inclusive hols


----------



## Shirl (Aug 17, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> I'm in Cuba for both Sept dates (I know Billy Bragging Bollocks) but have fun if you all meet up


What? You prefer fucking Cuba to a day in Blackpool?  You dirty bastard


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 17, 2016)

Shirl said:


> What? You prefer fucking Cuba to a day in Blackpool?  You dirty bastard


If it was up to me big sis I'd change the dates so I could come but Narnia told me to go and fuck myself if I think I'm moving her holiday into hurricane season just so I could get as pissed as I did last time I was with you lot 

What can I say. She's not northern is she  Selfish cow


----------



## timeforanother (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm just glad I didn't miss it. Let it be.

I've been spending too much time talking politics to have a proper turn at Mornington Crescent or Word Association recently.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 23, 2016)

Have you decided the date then Shirl?


----------



## Shirl (Aug 23, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Have you decided the date then Shirl?


 Sorry. I can't commit until my mother in law books her break away because we are house and dog sitting in Norfolk when she goes. She's booking this week I hope.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 24, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Sorry. I can't commit until my mother in law books her break away because we are house and dog sitting in Norfolk when she goes. She's booking this week I hope.


No bother. Let me know when you are able to settle on a date and I'll keep the two dates pencilled in.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 24, 2016)

Can only do 10th as down Saahth until then.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 24, 2016)

I'll keep you both posted


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 24, 2016)

Pics please of it never happened


----------



## Shirl (Aug 24, 2016)

I could say the same for fucking Cuba  I still think you're a dirty bastard for dumping your mates in favour of Cuba and your bird


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 24, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I could say the same for fucking Cuba  I still think you're a dirty bastard for dumping your mates in favour of Cuba and your bird


Shallow, our friedaweed. Shallow, the dirty bastard.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 24, 2016)

What can I say. T'was a tough choice


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 24, 2016)

friedaweed said:


>


So that's what decades of accumulated sewage dumping looks like from the air?


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 24, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> So that's what decades of accumulated sewage dumping looks like from the air?


Yup. It's the one thing Castro failed the Cuban people on.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 24, 2016)

Just heard from my MiL and I'll be in Norfolk on the 10th. And erm... I can't do the 3rd either so shoot me now 

How about christmas drinks in December anyone?


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 24, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Just heard from my MiL and I'll be in Norfolk on the 10th. And erm... I can't do the 3rd either so shoot me now
> 
> How about christmas drinks in December anyone?


Criggy night out in Blackpool FTW


----------



## Favelado (Aug 31, 2016)

I WILL be in Blackpool at Christmas to see family.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 31, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> Criggy night out in Blackpool FTW





Favelado said:


> I WILL be in Blackpool at Christmas to see family.



Possible, but depends on the date.  Xmas is a very busy time for me, what with my santa duties in grottoes up and down the land.


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 2, 2016)

Is there going to be a meet up? I hope so. I'll make the effort to come, and hope that we still have nivce weather.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 2, 2016)

timeforanother said:


> Is there going to be a meet up? I hope so. I'll make the effort to come, and hope that we still have nivce weather.



In Blackpool, in December?  That's doubtful.


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 2, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> In Blackpool, in December?  That's doubtful.


I was hoping there might be one in September too.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 4, 2016)

timeforanother said:


> I was hoping there might be one in September too.


I can do the 24th farmerbarleymow moose sojourner friedaweed cyberfairy PursuedByBears Bears Glitter aqua moomoo Throbbing Angel Fez909 kalidarkone timeforanother and anyone I've missed


----------



## Espresso (Sep 4, 2016)

If you come to Blackpool on a Friday night in September, there is the splendid added bonus of seeing the Fireworks World Championships, if you don't mind.  
These are this year's contenders:

Friday 9th September – Australia, Skylighter Fireworks
Friday 16th September – Slovakia, Privatex Pyro
Friday 23rd September – USA, Rozzi’s Famous Fireworks
Friday 30th September – Celebration Display by UK and Winner Announcement
We could have a sweepstake!


----------



## Shirl (Sep 4, 2016)

Espresso said:


> If you come to Blackpool on a Friday night in September, there is the splendid added bonus of seeing the Fireworks World Championships, if you don't mind.
> These are this year's contenders:
> 
> Friday 9th September – Australia, Skylighter Fireworks
> ...


I can't do the 9th but I could do the others. I'm up for it if anyone else is  
ps Espresso sorry I missed you off the list


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 4, 2016)

Yay, seems we might actually get a chance to say hello. The only folks I have met from here were because I knew them from other places. It sounds we could have fun with interesting chat (and maybe silly word games).


----------



## Espresso (Sep 4, 2016)

No worries, Shirl.
I might be sodding working now if this is now going to be in September. But I'll do my best to pitch up, once we get a date sorted out.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 4, 2016)

Espresso said:


> No worries, Shirl.
> I might be sodding working now if this is now going to be in September. But I'll do my best to pitch up, once we get a date sorted out.


What date might suit you?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I can do the 24th farmerbarleymow moose sojourner friedaweed cyberfairy PursuedByBears Bears Glitter aqua moomoo Throbbing Angel Fez909 kalidarkone timeforanother and anyone I've missed



Sorry, I won't be able to do the latter half of September due to work stuff.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 5, 2016)

Wasp furtling?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Wasp furtling?



Yeah, I'm taking my pet wasps on holiday.  fizzerbird would approve I'm sure.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 5, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yeah, I'm taking my pet wasps on holiday.  fizzerbird would approve I'm sure.


 
Yeah most definitely I approve!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


> Yeah most definitely I approve!



I shall send you a postcard a large plastic box filled with thousands of lovely friendly wasps to let you know how my holiday is going.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 5, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I shall send you a postcard a large plastic box filled with thousands of lovely friendly wasps to let you know how my holiday is going.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 5, 2016)

Shirl said:


> What date might suit you?



I am a bit on the skint side at present, so if I get offered shifts in my part time, evening job, I can't really turn them down in order to go out on the lash. And I only get asked a few days in advance. As a for instance, I might get asked tonight to work Thursday and Saturday of this week or I might not.
It's one of them.  
I'll certainly keep an eye on this thread, though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2016)

When is this then?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2016)

Us Northerners are shite at organising these things.   

I blame Shirl.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2016)

On the upside, honorary Northerner 5t3IIa will join us for the soiree as she now lives in the better part of England.   

Sadly, she is currently imprisoned in Shirl's outside lav, following being kidnapped and dragged up to the Yorkshire valleys.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Us Northerners are shite at organising these things.
> 
> I blame Shirl.


farmerbarleymow  you are a bastard. You should organise this. You already know I'm shit at it. Come on get it sorted


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2016)

Don't get 5t3IIa to do it, she has poor form for this sort of thing


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2016)

Stella can be guest of honor if I let her out of the lav


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2016)

Shirl said:


> farmerbarleymow  you are a bastard. You should organise this. You already know I'm shit at it. Come on get it sorted



Slopey shouldered Shirl


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2016)

Should we just do Manchester instead?  It's easier to get to (for me) and I can organise it then.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Should we just do Manchester instead?  It's easier to get to (for me) and I can organise it then.


Isn't this supposed to be a northern meet?


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 7, 2016)

Manchester would be dead easy for me, I could even offer crash space (as long as you promised not to trash the place).

I'd not want to rule out a bit of seaside later, even if the weather has turned by then.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> Isn't this supposed to be a northern meet?



I'm not even going to answer that fucking slur.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm pleased to see though that we're still arguing.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm pleased to see though that we're still arguing.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2016)

Where's Shirl gone anyhow?  Off feeding gruel to her captive 5t3IIa, cruelly tied to the outside lav?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2016)

For fucks sake Shirl, I'll bloody organise it then.  

How about Saturday 10 December in Blackpool or Morecambe?  That is a bit before the black Friday nonsense that happens around the unspeakable time of the year, so the pubs should be a bit less busy.  

Start sometime around early afternoon - accommodating those who might have children, and lushes who love lengthy drinking sessions.  Train stations in both locations.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2016)

Throbbing Angel - as the official organiser of this soiree given Shirl can't be arsed, I nominate you to be the locate coordinator for pub reconassaince and stuff.  Basically, you have to devise the itinerary for the pub crawl being local to those parts.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2016)

I think I might be busy on the 10th


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> I think I might be busy on the 10th



Lightweight.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2016)

We could do Saturday 3 December instead.  If neonwilderness could be bothered to come across the Pennines on that date.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 7, 2016)

Start in The Velvet Coaster near the Pleasure Beach and all go ice skating for a bit afterwards/before next pub?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 7, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Throbbing Angel - as the official organiser of this soiree given Shirl can't be arsed, I nominate you to be the locate coordinator for pub reconassaince and stuff.  Basically, you have to devise the itinerary for the pub crawl being local to those parts.


I no longer drink by the way


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Start in The Velvet Coaster near the Pleasure Beach and all go ice skating for a bit afterwards/before next pub?



Pubs sounds OK, but last time I went anywhere near ice I fell arse over tit.  Alcohol may have been involved.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I no longer drink by the way



You can be our guardian and make sure we don't fall into the sea.   

I would hope that no-one would think of skinny dipping in the Irish Sea in December, but you never know...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 7, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Pubs sounds OK, but last time I went anywhere near ice I fell arse over tit.  Alcohol may have been involved.


Have a drink andsit and watch is an option too.

They might even have their Xmas grotto open!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We could do Saturday 3 December instead.  If neonwilderness could be bothered to come across the Pennines on that date.


I may be able to venture south then


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> I may be able to venture south then



West South West is probably more accurate.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2016)

Shirl - can you change the thread title?  If we can get that reprobate neonwilderness over then we have to settle on 3 December.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 8, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> For fucks sake Shirl, I'll bloody organise it then.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 8, 2016)

I can't change the thread title we need aqua to do it now


----------



## aqua (Sep 8, 2016)

What do you want me to change it to? "Shirl can't organise a piss up for a bunch of pissheads so lets try again - December 3rd?"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2016)

This is a familiar and comforting #shambles on the organisation front 

I can do December, I imagine   I have got to finish moving in late Sept and that is the last Important Thing in my diary for 2016, and I intend to sit quite still for the rest of the year. I'll be spent by then, but probably thirsty and just about able to get a train to some new exciting northern place


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 8, 2016)

aqua said:


> What do you want me to change it to? "Shirl can't organise a piss up for a bunch of pissheads so lets try again - December 3rd?"



That sounds about right.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 8, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> This is a familiar and comforting #shambles on the organisation front
> 
> I can do December, I imagine   I have got to finish moving in late Sept and that is the last Important Thing in my diary for 2016, and I intend to sit quite still for the rest of the year. I'll be spent by then, but probably thirsty and just about able to get a train to some new exciting northern place



The words Blackpool and exciting don't naturally sit together in any normal sentence, so don't get your hopes up...


----------



## Glitter (Sep 8, 2016)

Edited because there's a whole page of game changing nonsense since I started the post.

I'll see what I can do. January is better for me tbh :curveball:


----------



## mauvais (Sep 8, 2016)

Start a new thread!

I might be up for this, depends on the plan.


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 10, 2016)

Mr appointed organiser, 

we can have a Manchester meet even if not everyone is ready, and we have other meets later. 

It seems unless someone comes up with perfect it won't happen. Scruffy is good too.

For a Manchester meet up we could wander round the art galleries, or the industry museum and have some nice food before we got wasted. No rollercoasters though.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 10, 2016)

timeforanother start a thread for that too then 

There's a 100 years of Vogue photography exhibition at the art gallery at the mo, supposed to be good.


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 10, 2016)

I might be tempted, but I was hoping to meet a few more urbans in real life first.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 10, 2016)

But isn't that how? I live in beautiful Mancunia, so I will probably be there.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2016)

mauvais said:


> But isn't that how? I live in beautiful Mancunia, so I will probably be there.


init "I want to meet some urbs but I want to meet some urbs before I do" 

timeforanother - mauvais is exactly right. Commit to meeting some urbs at the urb meeting! Perhaps it will lead to meeting others in the future


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 10, 2016)

Mither me, and I'll come up with a plan. Including the gallery thing, a steam engine or two and a drunken mess. 

There is a pub over the road that does rooms for out of towners who can't find crash space.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 10, 2016)

Happy to help if you need it


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 10, 2016)

Also, as long as a few of us can make it, I don't need to find the perfect asl


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 10, 2016)

Mr/Ms Mauvais, I approve of your Lichtenstein, and will happy to do that den's dragon thing with you.


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 10, 2016)

End of the month?


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 11, 2016)

No reply yet, so I nominate the 24th for a Manchester meet.

We start in the pub for people to arrive (pub to be decided).

Then Mauvais' suggestion of Vogue 100: A Century of Style | Manchester Art Gallery

Then another drink and some stream trains at the Museum of Science and Industry (Not time to see the whole place, but a few steam trains keeps you rooted).

Later on there is this Chorlton Irish Club - Bop Local

Any other suggestions welcome.

What do you think?


----------



## mauvais (Sep 11, 2016)

24th & weekend I'm down south for a wedding unfortunately - one of the few dates I can't make as it stands. Although don't let my absence stop you.

You'll get more interest if you start a separate thread.


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 11, 2016)

Let's move it the next week (no bop local then), and you can start the new thread. I'll think of a good pub near the gallery. I have been here I while, but I don't know many urbs in real life.

We won't have difficulty for somewhere to have a few drinks later.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 11, 2016)

Alright, in a bit.


----------



## timeforanother (Sep 11, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Alright, in a bit.


I started the thread, but dragged you in


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 3, 2016)

Is this still on the cards? If it is me and my tweed Shirl might wander up


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 4, 2016)

Dovydaitis said:


> Is this still on the cards? If it is me and my tweed Shirl might wander up


Still on - there's another thread for it.


----------

